# Michael Vick coming back



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone want this guy on your team?

Will you pay to see him play (assuming a team gives him a chance, and he has any talent left)?

The good old USA is a country of second and third chances...but for myself, I'm not going to buy any of what he's selling...


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

This is why I'm a big hockey fan. Ever notice there aren't any gangbangers in the NHL like this guy?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Colt said:


> This is why I'm a big hockey fan. Ever notice there aren't any gangbangers in the NHL like this guy?


probably not...but from what I saw in my hockey days travelling around the country, there's plenty of questionable stuff done by hockey players...young guys still do crazy stuff, some of it illegal...

but we had fun! :beer:

and no dogs, I mean canines, got hurt.....


----------

